# How Long Before Your First Period?



## Feisty Fidget

Ok Ladies, I know this is a question that comes up quite a lot in the miscarriage forum and I thought it would be quite helpful to have a poll for all us ladies to see at a glance.

I am sure that lots of ladies will find this extremely helpful


----------



## icantdecide

I voted 2-4 becuase it came 30 days and I thought it would fit in better there than in 4-6 

X


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Mine was exactly 5 weeks to the day of op x hope you all get speedy bfps ladies :hugs: x


----------



## Embo78

There isn't an option for mine - I didn't have one! After my mc I bled for nine weeks. Oved 2 weeks after I finally stopped bleeding. :bfp: 10 days later :)


----------



## grandbleu

Got mine 26 days later so right before the 4 week mark. HTH


----------



## icantdecide

Embo78 said:


> There isn't an option for mine - I didn't have one! After my mc I bled for nine weeks. Oved 2 weeks after I finally stopped bleeding. :bfp: 10 days later :)

Wow nine weeks bleeding. But you got a happy ending though. 

Congratulations!!! 

x


----------



## Embo78

Thanks icantdecide.

I'm absolutely over the moon :)

Love your siggy. It sums up how I felt exactly, after my mc.

Are you trying again? x


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Argh so now I am feeling well and truly behind!

I know everyone is different but it's been 38 days since the bleeding started and 27 days since I actually passed our LO. There is no sign of ovulation and I stopped doing OPK as my results were all over the place :cry: Starting to stress about it a fair bit now!


----------



## grandbleu

*Feisty* - don't stress...27 days is only about 4 weeks. You are still well within normal amounts of wait time. The unknown is not fun...but you will get your period back. I agree...stop the OPKs and just let your body get back into it's natural rhythm...easier said than done. :hug: :hugs:


----------



## icantdecide

Yep when i was obsessing about getting mine you said i need to relax. I seem to remember a conversation where we said you were expecting AF about the middle of december? Grandbleu is right your still within the normal time limit. The unknown is scary because there is no definite answer. If you are really worried go to the doctor to get some peace of mind. xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks Grandbleu. I guess I should be counting from when we actually passed the LO rather then when the bleeding started as initially we were still getting strong :bfp: my hormones only started to drop after the LO was passed and I think it took 8 days after this that I got my first :bfn:

We have pretty much given up :sex: as I just don't feel that I am going to ovulate naturally so it all seems a bit pointless :cry: I know it's a terrible thing to say about :sex: but that's just how I feel right now.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks icantdecide. I am great at giving advice but terrible at taking it :haha:

It's pointless going to the GP as mine are terrible and I will be told to come back if no :witch: after 10 weeks. Guess I am just going to have to suck it up and wait it out. I am so bloody impatient though! :lol:

Thank you for your kind words ladies, just feeling a bit pants at the moment. Was looking forward to Christmas but it just seems to be making our loss more apparent for some reason.


----------



## grandbleu

Hon we've all been there...:sex: when you feel like it...it's really attached to our emotions and minds and if you're not into it right now it's totally acceptable...you will be when you're ready. :hug:


----------



## icantdecide

i think most people cant follow there own advice. 

you know what i dont even know why i suggested that as mine are useless too. Didnt even pick up i was pregnant when i went in for a unrine infection just before i found out. 

Christmas will be hard this year. Maybe even the next one, but just think next christmas could be your babies first christmas.... 

x


----------



## icantdecide

Embo78 said:


> Thanks icantdecide.
> 
> I'm absolutely over the moon :)
> 
> Love your siggy. It sums up how I felt exactly, after my mc.
> 
> Are you trying again? x

Aw i bet you are!! i love a happy ending. Happy and Healthy 9 months to you! When are you due if you dont mind me askin?

Um yes and no. Im temping and using OPKs and so on to know what is going on but not really trying yet as i dont feel i could cope with being pregnant just yet... The reason still temping and so on is as soon as i feel ready again we can jump back on the baby wagon. 
xx


----------



## Embo78

icantdecide said:


> Embo78 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks icantdecide.
> 
> I'm absolutely over the moon :)
> 
> Love your siggy. It sums up how I felt exactly, after my mc.
> 
> Are you trying again? x
> 
> Aw i bet you are!! i love a happy ending. Happy and Healthy 9 months to you! When are you due if you dont mind me askin?
> 
> Um yes and no. Im temping and using OPKs and so on to know what is going on but not really trying yet as i dont fee
> l i could cope with being pregnant just yet... The reason still temping and so on is as soon as i feel ready again we can jump back on the baby wagon.
> xxClick to expand...

I'm due august 13th chick.

I think it's a great idea getting to know your body/cycle before you ttc again. Then when you decide to bd you'll be a pro lol!! :)


----------



## icantdecide

thats a lovely date to be due. 

this is the plan! In my mind if i do all this prep work, someone up there may be kind and let us fall the first month....lol


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Aww icantdecide, I am sure you will fall the first month! :hugs:

I have decided not to count this month as technically my body should be just getting back to normal. So I will quit stressing and just try to concentrate on being happy! xx


----------



## icantdecide

I hope so. That is an excellent plan! Try and enjoy Christmas. All the presents and food to enjoy. Stressing doesn't help with bringing on af either does it. So the fact your deciding to relax may help. x


----------



## dragonflies

very useful post-
I had m/c on Sat (6 wks gone) a very wanted 1st baby:( didn't get much advice on what to do next or expect. 
Bleeding nearly stopped and the big cramps gone. Still having pain low down on one side - almost in my leg (almost like ov pain) and very tired.Dr didn't seem to think it was much, but i FEEL weird.
Anyways-good to hear some positive stories!


----------



## knitbit

Great poll. Very curious when AF will arrive. Had a D&E 15 days ago. I think I may have ovulated 8 days later, but it seems too soon. Spotted for a week, stopped and now I am spotting again. Weird stuff going on. I really should temp, but I am too lazy I guess.... 

I wish you ladies the best of luck.


----------



## NewToAllThis

I voted 12+ weeks as have not yet had anything I could call AF, had a tiny amount of spotting at dead on 12 weeks and nothing since. 
Had blood tests and doc reckons I'm O'ing and have O pains every month plus CBFM does what it should so trying not to get too concerned.
Will go back to doc in the new year if nothing happens cos even though everything seems to be 'working', I'm still not pregnant am I! 
Quite upset at the moment as when I lost our baby, we made a pact to be pregnant again by Xmas and that is what was going to help us through what was a initially a long 12 months to get preg in the first place. 
:dust: to everyone!


----------



## kizzyt

I had my first signs of bleeding on the 1st Nov then a D&C on the 3rd, still no AF. It was 5 weeks yesterday since the op but I never tested to get a neg afterwards. We have had sex a few times, taking the NTNP and I dont feel pregnant but if I dont come on this weekend I am going to test. Now I kind of just want my period to come so I can get back to normal and start trying again :)


----------



## kelly89

Great poll ladies, i am currently going through a misscarriage and was wondering exactly this. Hopefully i wont have to wait to long for AF x


----------



## Feisty Fidget

It was 5 weeks and 5 days until I got my tiny minuscule bleed (I am treating it as my period and have started taking my clomid since)

Interestingly I had a missed mc between 5/6 weeks which didn't show until I was almost 10 weeks but it looks like it was the same amount of time waiting for the :witch: as it was me being pregnant.

:dust: to all you lovelies xx


----------



## sarah55

Thanks for doing this poll, so reassuring to see it in black and White, that no matter how long the wait, the AF will come- still waiting for mine, on week 6 now but the poll has given me new hope :)

S xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Good Luck to all my lovely ladies.

I truly hope that we get our dreams granted in 2011 :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## rose dove

Got AF today so it was exactly 5 weeks. I ovulated two weeks ago and wont be TTC for another month as I need to have an appointment with my Ob before I even get BFP. My GP has refered me since I asked why I never got a viability scan, and why they never gave me the herparin injections when they were aware of my condition. I'm hoping they will be forthcoming this time around.
My appointment is on 17 January by the way, which means I'm likely to start TTC early February.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Hopefully Rose Dove you will get some much needed answers :hugs:

Good Luck for February Darling, hopefully a nice November baby will be on the cards for you :hugs:


----------



## rose dove

Thank you Feisty, I don't normally have problems conceiving so once the Ob promises to look after me well I will be BD :sex: for baby in the first week of February. 
Looking forward to a November bubs.







.


----------



## kizzyt

I voted 6-8 because it was 6.5 weeks after the D&C for me, completely normal period though so it all seems fine :)


----------



## blueeyedgirl1

Brilliant poll, thanks so much for doing it. I had my MMC removed just over a week ago and now my mind is turning to the next step in everything. The doctors told me it would be 4-6 weeks probably until AF shows her ugly face. I'm actually looking forward to her arrival...it means life will be returning a little bit back to "normal".


----------



## grandbleu

I agree...*Blueeyedgirl* I was actually happy when she came - I hope she comes fast for you. Sorry for your recent loss:hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I agree my lovelies, I think it is the only time I have ever wanted the :witch: to put in an appearance.

I must say I think she was being sympathetic to me as she only visited for 3 days and the amount was so tiny I almost missed it :haha: Hopefully she was just popping in as she knows it will be the last time for at least 9 months :happydance:


----------



## MayBaby2011

its been just over 5 weeks for me and no period... hoping for my BFP!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Have you tested yet MayBaby??? I would give it until 8 weeks and then test but that's just me, I am uber paranoid lol

sticky :dust:


----------



## MayBaby2011

i ovulated on dec 13th so i think i will wait til the new year to test.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Well good luck :dust: and keep us posted!


----------



## MayBaby2011

thank you! same to you!!!


----------



## pip7890

Excellent post, thank you.

I've not voted yet. I started spotting on 24 December, bled on 25 December and heavy bleeding/passed baby on 26 December. 

My flow is now really light and very little in the way of cramping. I am getting some pains higher up which I would normally associate with ovulation pains but (a) it's too early and (b) they're coming and going on both sides so I think it is just everything settling down inside. If they're still there on Tuesday I'll mention it at the scan to check the uterus is clear.

Babydust to you all :dust:

Pip x


----------



## Lumboo

I mc on 10 December, and haven't had a period yet. Found this posting really helpful. I know everyone is different and it also depends on how your mc occured i.e. natural, erpc or medical, but it is nice to be able to gauge when things might happen.

When I had my erpc (mc before I had my son) I had my period exactly 4 weeks after the operation. Now, as everything happened naturally I am a bit more unsure.

Did you all wait until your period came before actively trying again, or did you use contraception before your period arrived?


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh no I went straight for it ttc again. We were told there was no need to wait by the midwife so we waited for the bleeding to stop and then dove straight back in.

My first 'period' after the bleeding stopped wasn't actually a period but 3 days of spotting but I finally have my first proper one at the moment so there will be no holding me back this time :happydance:


----------



## HopeAlways

Hi girls! I haven't voted yet either since I am still waiting for AF. Today is 4 weeks exactly from my m/c. I finally stopped bleeding on Dec 24 so I am very impatiently waiting however I am still within the normal window so I am not worrying yet. I am not actively charting or OPK's but we are not using any contraceptives at the moment. We went back at it as soon as the bleeding stopped so AF or a BFP will be happy to see, just for this time though. Once/If AF arrives than we will be actively trying. I want to wish all us ladies good luck for 2011. It would be awesome to chat with each other from this point forward and share our experiences up until baby. ;-)


----------



## AshleyL

i dont have an option for mine either because i still havent got it :( and its been about 15 weeks since my m/c...i started to bleed 1 wk before m/c n for about 8 wks after m/c


----------



## pip7890

AshleyL said:


> i dont have an option for mine either because i still havent got it :( and its been about 15 weeks since my m/c...i started to bleed 1 wk before m/c n for about 8 wks after m/c

Sorry for your loss Ashley. Have the doctors checked you over or given you a reason for the delay in your periods restarting? It seems an awful long time for you to go without a period.

Pip x


----------



## HopeAlways

I GOT AF TODAY!!!! I started some very light spotting last night so I guess yesterday would be day 1 which would make it exactly 4 weeks from my m/c. I never thought I would be this happy to get AF...haha! ;-)


----------



## grandbleu

I know it's a nice feeling!...I got my 4 weeks after and I was so happy to get my body back! Now it's TTC time :)


----------



## blueeyedgirl1

Still waiting for mine, although it's only been three weeks since the ERPC. Think I ovulated a couple of days ago (EWCM) so I'm hoping AF will finally show her face in 2 weeks. Which has disappointed me a bit as I was really hoping she'd be here next week. :(


----------



## babybell

I'm still waiting for mine :( It will be 7 weeks on Friday since my d and c. It is horrible waiting so long as I just feel stuck in limbo. Also my HPTs are still showing a very faint positive.
arrggggghhhhh I just want to get back to TTC!!!


----------



## AshleyL

pip7890 said:


> AshleyL said:
> 
> 
> i dont have an option for mine either because i still havent got it :( and its been about 15 weeks since my m/c...i started to bleed 1 wk before m/c n for about 8 wks after m/c
> 
> Sorry for your loss Ashley. Have the doctors checked you over or given you a reason for the delay in your periods restarting? It seems an awful long time for you to go without a period.
> 
> Pip xClick to expand...

yea i know that's why ill be going to the doctors in a few weeks for some answers cause its very strange that i haven't got it yet and it has me worried


----------



## HopeAlways

Ashley---I agree you need to see someone but why are they waiting a few more weeks. If you have tissue remaining causing your hcg not to drop to normal than that is something that shouldn't wait any longer. If your MD is giving you the run around than I would find someone else. There is obviously something going on. 15 weeks is not normal no matter what anyone else says.


----------



## AshleyL

HopeAlways said:


> Ashley---I agree you need to see someone but why are they waiting a few more weeks. If you have tissue remaining causing your hcg not to drop to normal than that is something that shouldn't wait any longer. If your MD is giving you the run around than I would find someone else. There is obviously something going on. 15 weeks is not normal no matter what anyone else says.

i know its weird :shrug: when i called the doctor and explained it he said to wait a few more weeks and if i still didnt get it then to go in for an appointment


----------



## lindsay404

After my first mc of 5 weeks, it arrived after 5 weeks

I then mc at 8 weeks a few months after and it took 8 weeks for my af to arrive. I was worried as to what had happened and now my cycles dont seem to be as regular as before and it has been 3 and a half months since my last mc xx


----------



## MrsMandBump

I MC'd on 7 December and just got my AF today. 

This works out at 35 days (5 weeks) from the day of the MC or 39 days (5 and a half weeks) from the date I actually started bleeding with the MC. 

I must say I'm very relieved that I fall in with the majority of the poll takers. It's one scary thing going through a MC, its another anxious time waiting to get your cycle back, and then tracking it to see if goes back to the pre-MC regularity.... 

:dust: to all xxxxxx


----------



## NickiNackyNoo

I was 2 days short of 6 weeks before the witch returned. I never thought I would ever be so pleased to see her! 

Looking back it doesn't seem any time at all and is apparently in the "normal" bracket, but at the time it felt like forever. When she didn't arrive on the usual 28th day I was convinced she was going to take months really beat myself up. 

I read this thread so many times to try and reassure myself I was normal, so I wanted to post here to hopefully reassure someone else in the position I was. That feeling when she arrives outweighs the worry of waiting for her. To know my body is working properly again has given me real strength & made me feel positive about catching that eggy again

Babydust to you all xxx


----------



## freakles

When i m/c i bleed for 12 days then stopped for 16 days then bleed again but it was very light for 9 days, my cycles have been messed up ever since and now i have a Luteal Phase Defect. =[[


----------



## 1babylost

I had my D&C on 12/7/10 and got AF 1/6/11. So 30 days.


----------



## 1babylost

I didn't bleed much right after the D&C, then started lightly bleeding/ spotting "brown" about a week and a half after the D&C. That stopped about 2 weeks 2days after the D&C, and then I got my period exactly 2 weeks after the brown spotting stopped. I will be TTC this cycle.


----------



## PineappleRock

I didn't vote as I can't answer this accurately, since I don't know exactly what day I miscarried.... I bled for a total of 5 weeks from the miscarriage. I got my first period exactly 5 weeks after that.


----------



## poppy666

Im just totally confused with mine 'chart below' :shrug:

MC 22nd Dec = spotted brownish blood for 12 days ( 22/12/10 to 2/1/11)
3/1/11 Stopped bleeding and had EWCM for 3 days never seen so much.
6/1/11 Started lightly bleeding fresh blood with small bits of clots till today ( 8days)

I rang EPU during the week and explained and she said the second bleed was my AF and some women dont get 20 days of no bleeding before AF arrives.

So dont know if to count it as AF or not :wacko:


----------



## Pippin

I had an erpc at 9 weeks and got my af 30 days later so voted 2-4 weeks. We then caught first month after which I will always feel eternally grateful for. I wish you ladies all the luck in the world and a quick bfp :dust:


----------



## 1babylost

did you have a D&C or was it a natural miscarriage?


----------



## poppy666

Naturally miscarried but ended up with erpc same day cos it wasnt complete x


----------



## Pippin

D&C is practically the same as ERPC so no, it was a MMC baby died at 6 weeks I have the op at 9 weeks. I had a bit of spotting the day after then ovulated again cd 19 (normally cd13/14) the af at cd30 (normally cd26). Hope that helps.

edit: sorry thought you were asking me ignore post :dohh: should have read previous!


----------



## blueeyedgirl1

*bangs head on desk*
It's been over four weeks since the ERPC and no AF. It's been a calendar month today actually.

I think I ovulated a week and half ago, so I'm hoping for AF next week. However, before the pregnancy my BBs would have always been bigger by this stage before AF's arrival. They're still rather small and not very full and whilst I've had a bit of niggly cramping, I just don't feel like AF's on her way yet.

I'm frustrated, impatient and getting upset. Why I can't I just have my period so I can finally try to move on a little? Every day without AF just reminds me "I would have been xxweeks & days pregnant now". I don't know how I'll feel after AF but I do think I'll do less remembering of how many weeks and days of happiness I would have had at that point...


----------



## Rebaby

Can't vote yet as AF hasn't shown up yet :shrug:

I had the ERPC 15th December so it's been 4 weeks and 2 days

I thought something was starting on Wednesday (at exactly 4 weeks since ERPC) has i had lightly stained CM (the kind i normally get when AF is finishing up and on her way out of town!) and light cramping (and a bad mood :blush: ) but it was just a one-off it seems, and i have had nothing since...zilch, zero, nada sign that she is on her way...

They told me anything from 3-6 weeks so not panicking yet, my sister is the only person i know IRL who has had to have an ERPC and she had her first AF 6 weeks after.

:hugs: to everyone waiting


----------



## MrsMandBump

blueeyedgirl1 said:


> *bangs head on desk*
> It's been over four weeks since the ERPC and no AF. It's been a calendar month today actually.
> 
> I think I ovulated a week and half ago, so I'm hoping for AF next week. However, before the pregnancy my BBs would have always been bigger by this stage before AF's arrival. They're still rather small and not very full and whilst I've had a bit of niggly cramping, I just don't feel like AF's on her way yet.
> 
> I'm frustrated, impatient and getting upset. Why I can't I just have my period so I can finally try to move on a little? Every day without AF just reminds me "I would have been xxweeks & days pregnant now". I don't know how I'll feel after AF but I do think I'll do less remembering of how many weeks and days of happiness I would have had at that point...

Hi hun, I got mine 4 days after the calendar month anniversary of the MC. I also had a good feeling I ovulated a couple of weeks before AF actually came, try to trust your instincts, but its hard not to keep checking and willing it to come. I hope you get it in the next few days :hugs: xxxx


----------



## MrsMandBump

Rebaby said:


> Can't vote yet as AF hasn't shown up yet :shrug:
> 
> I had the ERPC 15th December so it's been 4 weeks and 2 days
> 
> I thought something was starting on Wednesday (at exactly 4 weeks since ERPC) has i had lightly stained CM (the kind i normally get when AF is finishing up and on her way out of town!) and light cramping (and a bad mood :blush: ) but it was just a one-off it seems, and i have had nothing since...zilch, zero, nada sign that she is on her way...
> 
> They told me anything from 3-6 weeks so not panicking yet, my sister is the only person i know IRL who has had to have an ERPC and she had her first AF 6 weeks after.
> 
> :hugs: to everyone waiting


2 nights before my first AF came, I had slight pink in my CM too. A bit confusing at the time. I hope yours comes asap xxxx :hugs:


----------



## Rebaby

MrsMandBump said:


> Rebaby said:
> 
> 
> Can't vote yet as AF hasn't shown up yet :shrug:
> 
> I had the ERPC 15th December so it's been 4 weeks and 2 days
> 
> I thought something was starting on Wednesday (at exactly 4 weeks since ERPC) has i had lightly stained CM (the kind i normally get when AF is finishing up and on her way out of town!) and light cramping (and a bad mood :blush: ) but it was just a one-off it seems, and i have had nothing since...zilch, zero, nada sign that she is on her way...
> 
> They told me anything from 3-6 weeks so not panicking yet, my sister is the only person i know IRL who has had to have an ERPC and she had her first AF 6 weeks after.
> 
> :hugs: to everyone waiting
> 
> 
> 2 nights before my first AF came, I had slight pink in my CM too. A bit confusing at the time. I hope yours comes asap xxxx :hugs:Click to expand...

It's here! :wohoo: Don't think i've ever been as pleased to see :witch:

How spooky is that though?! Had a few cramps in the bath this eve, put Toby to bed and then went to the toilet and low and behold AF seems to have properly arrived.

Very relieved. I also thought i ov'd some time around/just after new year (not charting/temping/using opk's, just had some telltale signs and symptoms between 31st Dec and 4th Jan ish) so i guess she's bang on time really.

Hope the rest of you ladies don't have long to wait :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Rebaby maybe you should start charting now hun?

I have found charting invaluable since our loss as it re-assures me that my body is doing what it should and hopefully we will be able to time our :sex: better.


----------



## poppy666

Feisty Fidget have you not found your temps all over the place? ive only temped for last 4 days since mc and its up and down at the moment wasnt like that before x


----------



## 1babylost

Hey Poppy~ looks like we're in the same boat! I lost my baby at 8.5 weeks and am now on cycle day 10 too. I had a D&C Dec 7th at 11wks when I found out, and got AF on 1/6/11. Good luck this cycle! Do you know if its better to BD everyday or every other during fertile period?


----------



## poppy666

Awww good luck to you too sweetie :dust::dust::dust: Every other day is best so there is fresh spermies there :thumbup: let me know how you get on, ive just done my first OPK looks like another few days and fx i get a positive xx


----------



## littlejenx

Hi guys,
I had my mc on 21st december so im still waiting to get my period. feel abit like its on its way but its hard to tell. The hospital has been monitering my hcg levels and they only went back to the non-oregnant range yesterday so does that mean i should expect my period now or in a few more weeks? so confusing
x x x


----------



## 1babylost

littlejenx- I got my period about 2.5 weeks after I got a neg HPT, which is sensitive to a level of 25. So I would say probably about 2 weeksish. But everyone is different, some get it sooner, some get it later.


----------



## 1babylost

thanks Poppy. I'll be doing my 1st OPK this afternoon! I've actually never tried to have a baby, so this will be interesting...I'm kind of nervous about it for some reason.

My baby that I MC was an oops. I forgot my BC pills on a business trip to Hong Kong in September, haha, and DH and I had sex unprotected a few times and there ya go! 

We'll have to keep in touch to see how it turns out for us this cycle. Good luck!!


----------



## poppy666

Only takes the once :haha: yes deffo keep in touch and im sure you'll get your BFP in no time :happydance: x


----------



## littlejenx

1babylost- I got pregnant pretty quickly too (only had unprotected once in November and fell pregnant) how far gone where you when you miscarried? i was 5 weeks and 6 days. 
can't wait to see another positive but we have not starting trying yet, hopefully we will once my period has been and gone. How long have you been trying for? x


----------



## 1babylost

I lost the baby at about 8.5 weeks, but didn't find out until 11 weeks. I had no signs of miscarriage and had seen a heartbeat at 7 weeks of 128bpm.... I had a D&C on 12/7/10 when I found out the baby had passed. I decided to wait until after my 1st period to TTC, so this is my first cycle trying. I got my period on 1/6/11.


----------



## littlejenx

Woohooo i got my period, hurray!!! its 27 days since the first day of my miscarriage so i am really chuffed!
Im really sorry to hear about your loss (1babylost). atleast you are back in the swing of things now and are ready to ttc. Best of luck x x x


----------



## poppy666

Congratz sweetie :happydance:


----------



## 1babylost

congrats littlejenx! I was so happy when I got mine too! Isn't it funny how you go from hoping not to bleed to hoping to bleed and then back again. haha.... ohh the craziness of being a woman.


----------



## Dezzy

I believe I am on CD 4 after my loss in December. I still need to go into the Dr. on Tues to just confirm that it is AF and not still miscarriage, but given my HCG levels were low the last time checked over 1.5wks ago...and had no bleeding and now all of a sudden it appears I'm having a normal flow after 29 days since miscarriage...I am keeping my fingers crossed that it is AF and I can try again this month.


----------



## blueeyedgirl1

I *think* AF may be starting today, am spotting darker CM which often happens before AF starts normally for me. But I just went to the toilet and there was nothing on when I wiped so now I'm getting the impression I'm going to spot for aaaages before AF actually arrives. Definitely cramping more so have good hope the evil witch is on her way. FX! Can't wait for my body to get back to normal. Even if I'm not mentally back to normal, it would do me good if I physically was a bit more.


----------



## SilverFair

Still waiting and it'll be 7 weeks tomorrow since my miscarriage. Negative pregnancy test yesterday. Have a call into the doctor, so waiting anxiously to hear what she has to say.


----------



## poppy666

Im sure she can give you something to bring af on surely, good luck xx


----------



## SilverFair

Doctor said it's normal not to have my period yet (7 weeks after mc) and to call back in a month if it still hasn't come... a MONTH!!! *SIGH* So tired of waiting.


----------



## poppy666

Oh how frustrating... :hugs:


----------



## blueeyedgirl1

Nope, not AF, just a bit of spotting today. *sigh* Just want it to start properly.


----------



## Rebaby

blueeyedgirl1 said:


> Nope, not AF, just a bit of spotting today. *sigh* Just want it to start properly.

:hugs: try not to stress hun, i had weird dark cm on the wednesday morning, thought AF was coming, then had nothing in the afternoon, then some more in the evening then nothing at all on the thursday or during the day on friday and then finally AF turned up on the friday evening so it could just be taking a while to properly get going

Hope you don't have much longer to wait :hugs:


----------



## blueeyedgirl1

Rebaby said:


> blueeyedgirl1 said:
> 
> 
> Nope, not AF, just a bit of spotting today. *sigh* Just want it to start properly.
> 
> :hugs: try not to stress hun, i had weird dark cm on the wednesday morning, thought AF was coming, then had nothing in the afternoon, then some more in the evening then nothing at all on the thursday or during the day on friday and then finally AF turned up on the friday evening so it could just be taking a while to properly get going
> 
> Hope you don't have much longer to wait :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks :hugs:
Day three of spotting, hopefully I'll follow your pattern and it'll start tonight. I tend to spot before AF anyway but this is even more stop-start than I usually experience.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

We lost our baba end of October 2010 and I thought I started my period 7th December as I had some red spotting. This continued for 3 days and I presumed the :witch: was here so stupidly took my clomid CD2. I now don't think it was the :witch: just some weird mid cycle bleed. I did ovulate but unfortunatly didn't catch the egg OR my lining was unsuitable.

Have been really pushing for it this cycle (CD1 2nd January 2011) BUT despite taking clomid and it working every other time I have used it, I am having some ovulation issues :cry: Was really positive about this cycle too - Oh well better keep at it I guess.

Sticky :dust: to all you lovelies xxx


----------



## blueeyedgirl1

Nope...still spotting! :headdesk:


----------



## Gem09

Its been 5 weeks since i miscarried and ive been spotting (brown) last 2 days, dont know if this is my period or not? Confused!!! 

Good Luck to all you ladies!! xxx


----------



## poppy666

1st day of no spotting since MC 31 days ago fx it stays away now ](*,)](*,)


----------



## blueeyedgirl1

FINALLY I can vote in this poll! 5 1/2 (and 5 days of spotting) weeks after my lap & ERPC AF has finally shown her evil face. I feel dreadful and very hormonal, but relieved my body's finally returning to "normal". This limbo of waiting for it all has been horrible.


----------



## MissMaternal

11 weeks today for me, and STILL waiting!! Just wanna get to TTC again! :cry: xx


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh if im more than 6wks waiting im going doctors so he can give me something to bring af on x


----------



## Rebaby

blueeyedgirl1 said:


> FINALLY I can vote in this poll! 5 1/2 (and 5 days of spotting) weeks after my lap & ERPC AF has finally shown her evil face. I feel dreadful and very hormonal, but relieved my body's finally returning to "normal". This limbo of waiting for it all has been horrible.

Glad AF finally showed for you. You have my sympathies though as mine was horrendous, there seemed like there would be no end to the bleeding and cramping and then finally it was just gone, didn't even tail off as such, i just found that i was changing pads less frequently on the final day and then the next day...nothing at all :shrug: So glad it's over though, it was a relief to see :witch: and then a relief to see the back of her!

Hope yours is over with asap :hugs:


----------



## blueeyedgirl1

Rebaby said:


> Glad AF finally showed for you. You have my sympathies though as mine was horrendous, there seemed like there would be no end to the bleeding and cramping and then finally it was just gone, didn't even tail off as such, i just found that i was changing pads less frequently on the final day and then the next day...nothing at all :shrug: So glad it's over though, it was a relief to see :witch: and then a relief to see the back of her!
> 
> Hope yours is over with asap :hugs:

Thanks :hugs: I'm in quite a bit of pain at the moment and changing an overnight pad every 2-3 hrs so stayed home from work today. Hopefully it'll be a bit less tomorrow. Would be lovely if it all just suddenly stopped like with you, rather than dragging on. Only day three today so I'm sure I've got a few more horrible days ahead.


----------



## poppy666

Is everyone's AF heavy and painful after a MC? Im not sure if i had mine last week or not, but wasnt heavy or painful was for 3 days :wacko:


----------



## Sunshine31

I saw a gynaecologist today as have had some follow up bloods/scans after my ERPC on 29th Dec. He said it's VERY rare to get AF less than 4 weeks after a MC. Although he did qualify that by saying that there's no such thing as normal.


----------



## SilverFair

8 weeks tomorrow since my miscarriage and still no period. BFN's every Sunday. *SIGH*


----------



## NewToAllThis

SilverFair said:


> 8 weeks tomorrow since my miscarriage and still no period. BFN's every Sunday. *SIGH*

Hi hun,

I know how you feel - it took 12 weeks for me to get AF after ERPC and even then it was just like spotting.

Hang on in there :hugs:


----------



## SilverFair

After 9 weeks, I think I finally got my first AF since miscarriage. Had some light brown spotting for a few days. There's more today, but it's still really light. It's more after I exercise and I have some random stretchy, stringy, mucous-like discharge. A lot of brown, but some red mixed in too. I hope it picks up a bit soon so I can feel like it's truly here and not just my mind/body playing tricks on me. I'm SO ready to move on and start trying again!


----------



## babybell

Silverfair I really hope this is AF for you. Fx :)
I'm still waiting CD76 for me :(
I am feeling really angry and tearful today 
Hurry up AF pleeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaasssssssssseeee
I wanna get preggers!!!!!


----------



## TTC Again

I can FINALLY answer this poll. Took exactly 5 weeks from the date of my D&C ofr AF to arrive (today). On to better things....


----------



## poppy666

6wks and still counting :dohh:


----------



## grandbleu

*Poppy* - sorry for the long wait but your chart looks great and you have ovulated so you will get it soon OR better yet direct to BFP!


----------



## poppy666

Thanks grandbleu i dont really understand the charts yet its only my 2nd time charting, 1st time i got my BFP, but sadly you know the rest... plus i only DTD once and was 3 days before i ov'd i think :shrug: Just want AF to show her face so fx if i did ov she be on her way :happydance:


----------



## Gem09

8 very long weeks so far, although have noticed a change today so fingers crossed its finally arrived x


----------



## poppy666

Arghhhhhhhhhhh Gem i got everything crossed for you lovely.. 8wks i'll be pulling my hair out or the doctors if he dont give me something to bring it on :haha:


xx


----------



## Gem09

Awww thanks Poppy!! I think i will be most certainly contacting my doctor if it turns out to be nothing, im getting fed up now and sooo want to get back ttc! xxx


----------



## poppy666

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MissMaternal

I'm going back to my doc's next week, as it's now 13 weeks since my loss and STILL no period....getting really angry now. xx


----------



## poppy666

Oh My sweetie id be well pissed off too, im pulling my hair out with 6wks :hugs: Ive read somewhere Provera can bring on af x

Did you not have a lot of bleeding after MC? x


----------



## 1babylost

Mine came back around 5 weeks, but I'm anxiously waiting my 2nd AF after MMC December 7th. I feel like the MCs really mess w. cycles.... ughhh!!!


----------



## MissMaternal

poppy666 said:


> Oh My sweetie id be well pissed off too, im pulling my hair out with 6wks :hugs: Ive read somewhere Provera can bring on af x
> 
> Did you not have a lot of bleeding after MC? x

Oh thanks for that, i've heard of Provera on here before i think. Will talk to my Doc and hopefully they will give me something, ANYTHING! Never wanted a period so much in all my life :haha: 

No i didn't have a lot of bleeding 

xx


----------



## poppy666

I bled and spotted for 31 days after mine, so bit confused if i had AF in the middle of all that or im still waiting for it. Good luck at the doctors tho i'll be heading that way if my body dont sort itself out soon x


----------



## mumatmadhouse

mine was 5 wks from loss and that was enough to drive me nuts. hugs to ladies still waiting


----------



## mumatmadhouse

my 2nd one i meant to say btw


----------



## babybell

I think I can finally vote. What do you reckon???
I had cramps all last week. TMI alert!!! On friday I had some brown CM then it all cleared up. Sat afternoon some brown clotty discharge when I wiped then nothing till Monday evening when it was pink and brown when I wiped. Then nothing till Tues eveing where I had some red blood when I wiped and then nothing. :shrug:
I used a tampon twice and there was only enough to cover the tip.
Was this AF??? I thought that it would be really heavy and it wasn't constant. It kept stopping and starting.
What do you think shall I class Sat as CD1???:shrug:


----------



## poppy666

Babybell mine was like that back on 17th Jan light for a few days then nothing so i counted it as CD1 :shrug:


----------



## SilverFair

Babybell -- That's what my period was like too after waiting 9 weeks for it to arrive. The spotting/bleeding occurred over the course of 10 days. During that time, it never went away completely, but it was very light, mostly brown, some stringy stuff, some brownish red, and one bit of bright red. It was always a bit heavier after exercising (enough to wear something), but still really light. I didn't really have any cramps with it - maybe some really minor ones. I used to have heavy, painful periods. Now I'm just waiting it out over the next few weeks to see if I have any signs of ovulation and if a more normal period or BFP arrives after a month. I still feel like I'm in limbo land since my period wasn't super heavy like so many women say theirs was. It definitely wasn't a normal period for me. I'm anxious for the next month to pass so I can get better confirmation that my body's working.


----------



## xSamanthax

I'm still waiting for my AF, if i still have a 28 day cycle then i should see the horrible :witch: tomorrow **fingers crossed** 

I'm not going to worry too much if my period is different to other peoples though (like it not being heavy), my MC was different to most peoples, I had spotting on the 13th Jan, spotting on the 14th Jan and heavy bleeding on the 15th where i passed my baby angel :cry: but after that heavy bleeding on the 15th (it stopped that night) i've had NOTHING! no spotting or bleeding just some creamy CM and EWCM last week (sorry TMI) 

Can't wait for AF to come now though so i can start TTC again


----------



## poppy666

Silverfair exactly how i feel... i only had two days of very light bleeding then a day of spotting thats it.. so know how you feel being in limbo land :dohh: driving me bonkers and ive fully expected the heavy painful af everyone is going about x

Watch i probably jinxed myself and wake up tomorrow in serious pain :haha:


----------



## SilverFair

I was actually wishing to be in pain for once. I kept telling my husband, I hope you come home after work to find me curled up on the couch, watching a girly movie with a heating pad for my terrible cramps, because I felt like that would convince me my body was working properly again. No such luck. Or maybe I'll be lucky and my cycles will be lighter and less crampy than they used to be. Who knows. All I can do is wait and see.


----------



## babybell

Silverfair and Poppy666 thanks so much for your replies. I feel exactly the same. Its really frustrating that after 11 long week waiting I get a measley light AF like this. I am gonna do SMEP this month so I will see if I ovulate and catch that egg.
I am taking Agnus Castus too as my cycles are really irregular
I am gonna count Sat as CD1 so that means I am on CD6 
good luck girls lets hope this is our month :)


----------



## poppy666

Good luck too you too :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## NewToAllThis

SilverFair said:


> Babybell -- That's what my period was like too after waiting 9 weeks for it to arrive. The spotting/bleeding occurred over the course of 10 days. During that time, it never went away completely, but it was very light, mostly brown, some stringy stuff, some brownish red, and one bit of bright red. It was always a bit heavier after exercising (enough to wear something), but still really light. I didn't really have any cramps with it - maybe some really minor ones. I used to have heavy, painful periods. Now I'm just waiting it out over the next few weeks to see if I have any signs of ovulation and if a more normal period or BFP arrives after a month. I still feel like I'm in limbo land since my period wasn't super heavy like so many women say theirs was. It definitely wasn't a normal period for me. I'm anxious for the next month to pass so I can get better confirmation that my body's working.




babybell said:


> Silverfair and Poppy666 thanks so much for your replies. I feel exactly the same. Its really frustrating that after 11 long week waiting I get a measley light AF like this. I am gonna do SMEP this month so I will see if I ovulate and catch that egg.
> I am taking Agnus Castus too as my cycles are really irregular
> I am gonna count Sat as CD1 so that means I am on CD6
> good luck girls lets hope this is our month :)

My first AF was exactly like yours - I waited 12 weeks for it and it was next to nothing... now they are back to normal, each month was a bit heavier and more painful. I am now 6 months post ERPC and they are normal.
Hope this helps.


----------



## poppy666

Got my 1st proper af today after nearly 7wks, not heavy but cramps quite painful xx


----------



## pip7890

:hug: for Poppy

Pip x


----------



## pandaspot

Started mine on Saturday, started light now very heavy and very crampy :( not nice at all. Waited 4 weeks 1day


----------



## xSamanthax

Mine started today.... 4 weeks and 6 days


----------

